# What Happens to Yer Body During a 10,000 Calorie Cheat Day?



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2017)

Posting this here as I believe it meets the standard (or comes close) for handling an age-old question in a scientific way - specifically what effect a large 'cheat day' has on yer body composition.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2017)

His girlfriend did the same 10,000 experiment - here's her 'outcome' video which goes into a good bit of scientific detail.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2017)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooo what did it do to him???????????????????????????? lol


----------



## Beezy (Oct 27, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooooooo what did it do to him???????????????????????????? lol



I was thinking the same thing!
Watch her video to see actual effects.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 27, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> His girlfriend did the same 10,000 experiment - here's her 'outcome' video which goes into a good bit of scientific detail.



That's all terrifying considering I know people who eat like that every day. Not quite as many calories, but the diet...


----------



## mrmichael (Oct 29, 2017)

I watched ur videos u posted on my thread. The thing is these guys were prob bulking prior to doing a cheat day, They were already in a surplus ready to store and they abused their bodies with 10k and ended up like that....My thread talked about being in a deficit with low leptin levels and slowed down metabolism adjusted to low calories tossed in with a shock of glyocen depleted muscles, then doing a binge like this. The body can't handle it that fast for such a major change. 

Doc was right, some fat is stored, but defo not 4lbs+ like these guys... It really is tons of bloat that should not last long.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 31, 2017)

Jeff's video was very good, plenty of scientific data thrown in there so it certainly belongs in this section  
I do want to mention that, in terms of macronutrient composition, protein intake also has a big impact on the fraction of the energy intake being stored as fat when overall calories are in excess. Specifically, this metabolic ward study found that, with a 40% caloric surplus, bumping up protein intake to 1.8g/kg can reduce the % of calories stored as fat from 75% to 50%. And this was measured over a longer period of time so, it makes a big difference in terms of nutrient partitioning (more cals to muscle). 

Her video was fine but using calipers to measure body comp when you have access to a lab...disappointed.


----------



## mrmichael (Oct 31, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Jeff's video was very good, plenty of scientific data thrown in there so it certainly belongs in this section
> I do want to mention that, in terms of macronutrient composition, protein intake also has a big impact on the fraction of the energy intake being stored as fat when overall calories are in excess. Specifically, this metabolic ward study found that, with a 40% caloric surplus, bumping up protein intake to 1.8g/kg can reduce the % of calories stored as fat from 75% to 50%. And this was measured over a longer period of time so, it makes a big difference in terms of nutrient partitioning (more cals to muscle).
> 
> Her video was fine but using calipers to measure body comp when you have access to a lab...disappointed.



Thanks for the reply Zilla. Appreciate it, helps solve this mystery that I always see going on on YT videos.

PS: I sent u a PM about a week ago or half a week ago, with a few more short questions I'm struggling with. Any chance u can take a peak and give me some Expert advice? I'm sorry for the pestering :s


----------

